

Coursera's free online courses delayed further - lars512
http://www.aiqus.com/questions/37055/nlp-delayed-again

======
lars512
I just received emails about NLP and PGM, and still haven't heard from other
classes. Does anyone know any of the details around the issues they're facing?

Good on Scott Page for getting some Model Thinking videos up nonetheless.
<https://www.coursera.org/modelthinking/auth/welcome>

